# Vinyl Cutter for Screen Print Stencils?



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone use their vinyl cutter to cut stencils to attach to a screen printing screen? I would like to do this, but I first would like to hear some feedback from people who have already tried this. 

(type of vinyl to use? tips? tricks? paint used)

I do not yet have a vinyl cutter (or vinyl) and would like to start with an inexpensive one. I have seen USCutter on ebay, but I am not sure about that.. any suggestions about a good starter vinyl cutter and thoughts of buying on ebay would be appreciated also.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Do a search on the forums, this subject has been talked about many times already and there is a fairly recent post.

Regarding the cutters, this too has been talked about often, search for us cutters,many people on here have them.


----------

